# Sun! Happy Fourth of July!



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

We had a few of hours of sun yesterday between storms. Enough to dry out the grass so I took the girls on a short browse walk.

Dark clouds pushed in at dinner time and it rained all night.

Today I woke up to sun.
SUN!

I hope the rest of you getting constant rain are waking up to sun as well.

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I didn't wake up to a bright sun but it wasn't raining! we've been having so much rain in central OH.:july:


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have waited so long to use this smiley...
:july::july::july::july::july::july::july::july::july::july::july::july::july::july::july:

HAPPY FOURTH OF JULY!!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha... me too! FINALLY get to use those! They are so cute!  It's nice and sunny over here is WA... for a change in YEARS of cloudy/wet 4ths! 

:july::july::july::july::july::july::july:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

It's partly sunny, but sort of overcast too. I'm just glad it's not raining. It feels like that's all the weather does anymore. Happy 4th!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:fireworks: :july:

You want sun and I wish we would get some rain! I hope it is sunny all day for you.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

On vacation visiting family in spartanburg sc and nothing but rain  rain rain


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

We've had some nice sunny days, but it's raining good and hard today and is supposed to rain all week. I think most people got their celebrating done during the nice days, because I heard a lot of fireworks. There won't be many today!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We woke up to, wind, thunder lightening and rain  But, it is suppose to reach 109 degree's, oh boy Humidilty, UGG~!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We are on our 7th straight day of temps over 100°!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:sun::sun::sun: I am spending most of the 4th trying to keep my goats, chickens and rabbits from succumbing to heat prostration. Poor ChaCha, my PB Togg. She cannot take the heat. I find her panting at 8AM. She just lays in the mud under the misters and eats ice. Thank goodness there will be a break tomorrow. The Nubians and mixes are holding up much better.
Will go to see :fireworks: this evening. It is my son's birthday so it is important to him. (He was an adult before he admitted that he always thought the fireworks and parades were because it was _his_ birthday.LOL)

:snow:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Happy 4th of July to everyone. Hope you get to spend time with your family, friends and loved ones today!

We are still having light rains but are planning to make the best of it with our families. We have all the critters up (no free ranging) since it's the 4th and hope all your critters do well with the fireworks.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

112F here today, and humid too. At least it's better than 116F we had the last two days. :july:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yep, happy 4th! We bought 200 bucks worth of fireworks yesterday. Excited! We have been so very blessed with cooler temps for about a week here in Kansas. We had a very scary storm awhile ago but once it was gone, we had great weather!

Just hope my rabbits don't have teeny tiny heart attacks from all the noise...:leap::july::july::july::july::july::july::july::july::slapfloor::snowbounce:arty::stars::fireworks::drool:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

:fireworks:Happy Independence Day! Celebrate but be safe!
:july::july::july::july::july: (These are great!)


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Rainy here too! But thanks for wishing some sun our way Happy 4th of July everyone!!!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

OakHollowRanch said:


> 112F here today, and humid too. At least it's better than 116F we had the last two days. :july:


I forgot to add, we set off fireworks in the middle of our pond every year. Our family comes over, and it is such a fun tradition.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Happy Fourth Ya'll :flag::flag::flag::stars::fireworks:
We have sun here and its so freakin hot ! But we had our share of 
rain and storms here recently too. I didnt think I would say this , but Im looking forward to the fall weather , lolol.
:july::july::july::july::july::july:
:flag::flag::flag::flag::flag::flag:
:fireworks::fireworks::fireworks: :stars::stars::stars::stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy 4th of July all!  :stars:

And this is day 2 in a row with no rain!! How wonderful!!  
Though like Laura it's HOT!!


----------



## Br459 (Jul 1, 2013)

No I had perfect day yesterday it has been raining all day and all activities were canceled no fireworks. ;(


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope everyone is enjoying their 4th of July! 

Somewhat quiet day here for us, no fireworks or cookouts. It's been raining all day, and will rain all night  Won't really complain, I'd rather have rain than have a drought <like last year>.

My kids and I are heading out of town in the morning. Heading up to Indiana to visit my family for the weekend. Everyone is camping at my dad's place, and we'll be heading to a really nice park on Saturday for a big get together to celebrate the July kids birthdays & the park is celebrating 4th of July that night too with their awesome fireworks display 

I hope everyone else is enjoying their holiday, and enjoy the holiday weekend!


----------

